# Multiple procedure reduction stent



## kimmyjwright (Feb 11, 2013)

My physician performed DES stent in LD and LC, along with LHC/grafts....
I coded:

92928/LD
92928/LC
93458/2659
 billed to Medicare

all were paid, but they are taking the multiple procedure reductions on both my second stent and heart cath...I was under the impression (from all the information I read on the new codes) that they would not do the multiple proc reduction on the second stenting procedure...is the reduction correct?


----------



## EmilyDingee (Feb 12, 2013)

*Reply*

You might want to look into other threads for your answer, I have seen this question asked before and replys that these codes were effected by the reduction.

Also I am confused, I see you used code 92928 twice, I thought that 92929 was used for additional vessels.

I'm looking back at my notes now and it states that "one base code is submitted per major coronary artery or branch intervention"

So we can use the 92928 multiole times as long we are in different vessels? and the additional code 92929 for additional branches of the vessels? 

Glad I saw this for clarfication!


----------



## kimmyjwright (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes...it is my understanding 92928 is used as long as it is a different vessel...92929 only if in same vessel...thanks for the info...I will try to look at other threads to see about the reduction...


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 12, 2013)

EmilyDingee said:


> You might want to look into other threads for your answer, I have seen this question asked before and replys that these codes were effected by the reduction.
> 
> Also I am confused, I see you used code 92928 twice, I thought that 92929 was used for additional vessels.
> 
> ...



92928 is used for the RC, LC, And LD.  92998 is for the the branches for each major artery, but can only be used twice.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## kimmyjwright (Feb 15, 2013)

*!*



Jim Pawloski said:


> 92928 is used for the RC, LC, And LD.  92998 is for the the branches for each major artery, but can only be used twice.
> HTH,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



92998?  also... what about RI and LM?  Not sure I understand your reply.  Thanks


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 18, 2013)

I think his finger just hit the wrong key. Should be 92929 is what I believe he meant.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh and RI & LM do not have branches. You can only bill the base code for these.


----------

